# Babies growing up



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi all these are my babies which are growing up far too quick getting them to line up for a picture is getting harder as they are starting to explore a little now. 
The eldest was 30 days old yest and had its first little adventure out the nestbox! Which means they could all be out really soon.
The eldest is now just like looking at a miniature version of its mum pearl I cannot believe how quick they go from Little fluff balls to birds in the space of 4 weeks its amazing!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

They are very pretty little birdies!!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*babies*

Aww...sweet babies! They look beautiful!


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks Roxy and Janalee


----------



## Dantheman9000 (May 10, 2018)

This is too cute!


----------



## DivaMamaBird (Mar 2, 2018)

So lovely, I see they are banded. Did you do it. So upset my mother in law did not let me band my little guy, now his leg may be too big for it she is taking her time releasing the baby too me. Was it a easy process to do the banding?


----------



## Nat_22 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi divamamabird yes I did band them was a little tricky as I’d never done it before but my dad helped show me with the first ones and with the second clutch I’ve done them all and it was a lot easier as I had abit more confidence. 
Why is she not releasing your new baby, how old is it?


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They are all so gorgeous  and soo pretty!


----------



## Amirkudsi (May 16, 2018)

They are all adorable.....!!!!!


----------

